# Recommend Color Laser Printer?



## Debberoo (Jul 10, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on an affordable color laser printer with postscript language?


----------



## mdnky (Jul 10, 2006)

Depends on your definition of affordable.  Here's two good choices that should cover the average consumer/small business spectrum of "low cost":

*Xerox Phaser 6120* ($299 & up)
http://www.office.xerox.com/perl-bin/product.pl?product=6120&page=spec

Xerox Phaser 8500 ($899 & up)
http://www.office.xerox.com/color-printers/phaser-8500-8550/enus.html


----------



## wjlevin (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm looking for a colour laser printer to print letterhead with black text. That way, I can print what I need when I need it - instead of having letterhead printed at a professional printer.

I can appreciate that colour laser printers may not be the best choice for pictures but how are they for letterhead??

Thanks!


----------



## Debberoo (Jul 11, 2006)

Agreed. "Affordable" is definitely up to interpretation. To clarify, I don't want to spend more than $800.

I had actually looked at the possibility of the Xerox printers you mentioned but have you personally used either of them? I'd really like to get some feedback on the actual user opinion and real world experience before I make a purchase.


----------



## powermac (Jul 11, 2006)

We have a Brother color laser @ work. I must say, it is a work horse. I have a a Brother, mono-color here at home, and can't say anything negative about the printer, other than Brother is weak with its drivers for OSX. The printer has duplex printing capabilities. Under OS9 I was able to use that feature. Since OSX, I have not.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 12, 2006)

wjlevin said:


> I can appreciate that colour laser printers may not be the best choice for pictures but how are they for letterhead??



That would depend a lot on the design you choose for the letterhead.  Stuff like: Is it going to be really complex with some hard to reproduce colors, will it have drop shadows, full or almost full bleeds, etc.

If you're planning on something photographic in nature, then that's not going to work to well.  If on the other hand you're planning something more traditional, using solid colors and simple graphics...then it should work pretty well.  

You also need to take into consideration what type of paper you'll be printing on, not to mention the costs in toner.  More times than not its a lot cheaper to buy preprinted letterhead than it is to print it yourself (by the time you buy similar quality paper, toner/ink, etc.).  


You can grab custom 4-color work (printed on Heidelberg presses) for small change now a days.  Printingforless.com does letterhead as follows: 250 start at $277.38 shipped, 500 is $297 shipped, 1000 is $336.25 shipped.  Check around though, as you may be able to find better deals.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 12, 2006)

Debberoo said:


> I had actually looked at the possibility of the Xerox printers you mentioned but have you personally used either of them? I'd really like to get some feedback on the actual user opinion and real world experience before I make a purchase.



I've used the Phaser 6120 at a client's office off and on for around two months now.  While not the greatest printer I've ever used, it has definitely impressed me given the price range it came from ($499 regular  the $299 is because of a $200 rebate).  The prints are good to very good in terms of quality, the color matching is excellent.  Driver support has always been really good, even back in Tektronix branded days.  

I haven't personally used the current Phaser 8500, but I have used it's predecessors and I know people who are currently using it.  The prints I've come across have always been of good quality...so far.  I haven't heard any complaints, other than possibly the cost of the unit (normal complaining...why isn't it $100 type thing) and the cost of supplies (which to me seem rather reasonable when compared to others).  


What exactly are you trying to do with it Debberoo?


----------



## Debberoo (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting you mentioned the 6120. I'm actually looking at the possibility of that or the Konica Minolta 2450. Having found the 6120 online for just under $200 it's very attractive at that price. However, quality is a definite concern as I plan to use it for proofing. I'm a graphic designer and need something decent to show clients. My biggest problem I've had in the past with inkjets is that the color is usually off no matter what I do to try and calibrate it. I used to use an HP1120 while still on system 9 but haven't had any luck whatsoever with any OSX drivers and even if I had, the color was still off and I've just not been all that pleased with it anymore. Advice? Opinions?


----------



## sgould (Jul 12, 2006)

In another thread someone recommended the Dell 3100cn.  I was looking at that for my needs.  There's a UK source for these as refurbs for around £180 ($330).


----------



## mdnky (Jul 12, 2006)

The 8500 is going to be the better printer for proofing work IMO.  BTW, not sure if I mentioned it but the 8500 also has a nice rebate going on it, dropping the price to $499.  Its also solid ink based, which is much nicer than toner.

I've had really good luck with color matching on my Epson R1800.  Its usually dead on, or so close its near impossible to tell the difference.  Just slow and expensive to replace the cartridges.  The 6120 is also excellent (at least it has been so far for me) at color matching.  I'd be very willing to wager money on the 8500 keeping the streak going there as well.  If the guys I know had problems with it, I would have heard about it by now.  

Driver-wise I'm skeptical on the Minolta.  They've had less than perfect Mac support across their printing products within the past few years, especially in the lower priced lasers.  I looked at one about a year ago and was going to buy it, except there was no Mac support.  Chose the Epson Inkjet instead.


----------



## Tommo (Jul 13, 2006)

I have an HP Colour Laserjet 2550n and 2600n and they both perform well and can both be networked if necessary. They are around the £200 price bracket.


----------



## Debberoo (Jul 13, 2006)

mdnky said:


> The 8500 is going to be the better printer for proofing work IMO.  BTW, not sure if I mentioned it but the 8500 also has a nice rebate going on it, dropping the price to $499.  Its also solid ink based, which is much nicer than toner.
> 
> I've had really good luck with color matching on my Epson R1800.  Its usually dead on, or so close its near impossible to tell the difference.  Just slow and expensive to replace the cartridges.  The 6120 is also excellent (at least it has been so far for me) at color matching.  I'd be very willing to wager money on the 8500 keeping the streak going there as well.  If the guys I know had problems with it, I would have heard about it by now.
> 
> Driver-wise I'm skeptical on the Minolta.  They've had less than perfect Mac support across their printing products within the past few years, especially in the lower priced lasers.  I looked at one about a year ago and was going to buy it, except there was no Mac support.  Chose the Epson Inkjet instead.



Actually I hadn't even thought about the 8500. How is it for maintenance using the solid ink vs. a toner model? Are the colors overly saturated? (Seems like I read that in a review somewhere?) Have you had to replace any parts, etc? You're right about the great rebate though. $499 after the rebate is a great price. 

I'm really trying to avoid going the route of inkjet. I've also found that in cases of proofing anything where the whole page is filled with color that you end up with a soggy page that becomes difficult to create a mock-up with.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 13, 2006)

Debberoo said:


> How is it for maintenance using the solid ink vs. a toner model? Are the colors overly saturated? (Seems like I read that in a review somewhere?)


Solid is much easier to deal with than toner.  Basically open the lid, drop it in, and close the lid.  No mess, unless its 120 something degrees out (or something like that), no fuss.  

The colors have always looked good to me.  I do remember seeing an article about the saturation issue, but I'm thinking that was from PC World magazine and they printed the images directly from Explorer in XP.  Not the best option in my opinion to test something.  Most likely they just had bad images to begin with, or optimized them for another printer that might have needed the additional saturation to get decent results.




Debberoo said:


> Have you had to replace any parts, etc?


They haven't, as far as I know.  I don't have that one, but I'm seriously considering making the purchase in the next month or so.  Can't pass up the price.




Debberoo said:


> I've also found that in cases of proofing anything where the whole page is filled with color that you end up with a soggy page that becomes difficult to create a mock-up with.


I had that problem once or twice, fixed by using a good (i.e. EXPENSIVE, of course) paper.  That was in the HP inkjet days.  The Epson I have now uses a pigment ink instead of dye based, seems to have less of an issue with poorer quality paper.  Still use their branded paper just to be safe though, not to mention the quality is amazingly better.


----------



## Debberoo (Jul 25, 2006)

For anyone wondering the outcome ...

After much research (ie READING) I finally decided on the Dell 3110cn. It just came today and I must say I'm very impressed with the quality AND speed, especially for a $499 printer. Since I'm a graphic designer I needed something that would render decent proofs without having to stand on my head for it and I must say that I think I'm in love ...   LOL


----------

